# A good day to be a V.I.B.



## dallasashley (Aug 18, 2013)

So for those of you who don't know, today was the last day for beauty insiders to earn 2x the points with every purchase, with vib's earning 3x and vib rouge's earning 4x! Also vib's and vib rouges were given a makeup bag filled with a bunch of deluxe samples with a purchase of 35$ or more. So in order to get the bag I picked up Benefit's Hoola bronzer and some philosophy purity wipes.


----------



## ddanc001 (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome haul


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 20, 2013)

Very nice! Hoola is a staple for me!


----------



## mosha010 (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice haul! I went to get this too and got the purity wipes as well... I already use purity but the wipes are nice for when I'm lazy lol regular baby wipes were too drying on my face.. Got a new clarisonic brush head to complete my haul and Get my baggy...  Samples are awesome ! I'm really digging some of the samples in the bag


----------



## dallasashley (Aug 20, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> I already use purity but the wipes are nice for when I'm lazy lol


 Hah this! I have definitely had my eye on the clarisonic, but heard a rumor that employees might get a discount at some point in the year. I've been on the fence about getting one for a while now ... And yeah the samples are awesome!


----------



## dallasashley (Aug 20, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Very nice! Hoola is a staple for me!


 I'm really liking it so far!


----------



## do8666 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## gemmel06 (Aug 27, 2013)

Great haul


----------



## amirahall1 (Oct 6, 2013)

very nice


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 6, 2013)

Very nice haul!


----------



## ohmissdee (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice! How are the purity wipes compared to the neutrogena ones? I use the purity face wash already and love it!


----------



## dallasashley (Apr 14, 2014)

ohmissdee said:


> Nice! How are the purity wipes compared to the neutrogena ones? I use the purity face wash already and love it!


I think the biggest difference is the texture of the purity wipes. It's a little rougher, which makes me think it's designed more to "clean"/cleanse the face instead of just removing makeup. I actually prefer the Neutrogena wipes because I use them to take off eye makeup and the rougher material on the philosophy ones are too much for the eye area, IMO. I know some people aren't bothered by that at all, though.


----------

